# Black to the core update.



## Deleted member 24505 (Jan 30, 2008)

I got my lian li v1000b plus II today,so heres some upto date pics.

I cant post in the case gallery so i'll put it here for now(till a mod moves it )



















The wirings not perfect,but i'm off to my mates at weekend to put some strategic holes in it for cables.


----------



## Black Panther (Jan 30, 2008)

Nice setup. Love the copper coolers, and hope you get the rest to match.

Btw, it's the first time I've seen a bottle of shampoo and another one of sweet onions next to a pc... normally it's pizza/takeway and drinks!


----------



## Nitro-Max (Jan 30, 2008)

vry nice m8 im dying to put my case on the gallery too as ive done some custom spraying etc got the cable management done quite well too but im waiting on a 3870x2 and i dont want to post till its completed.


----------



## mitsirfishi (Jan 30, 2008)

nice case tigg  hope your cable stradigy works


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 1, 2008)

I redid the wiring today,and turned the hdd's around in the rack so th wires are hidden.

whatcha think?


















I'll be cutting a window soon,or buying the windowed panel.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 4, 2008)

Heres how my setup looks now.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Feb 4, 2008)

Awesome case dude! \m/

Massive improvement on the cable management, if you're happy with that, then fair play. If it was mine I would be working on sleeving them all etc, but I'm anal like that. 

Any mods or anything coming up?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 4, 2008)

I'm getting a corsair hx520 psu at the end of the week,which is modular,so i can improve it a bit more,hopefully.

Does any one know if this case works better like this-
Rear fan in/side fan out
Or like this
Rear fan out/side fan out

I could switch my cpu cooler round so it gets cold air in from the back fan which gets sucked out of the side fan.

Thx

Edit-this is how i'm thinkig of doing my rad,with the fans on the inside and the rad on the outside-





Edit-I will be getting my h20 setup running asap,i'm not sure were i'm gonna put the rad(planning on a thermochill 120.2) yet,maybe on the back or on the top.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 8, 2008)

Got the new psu so heres a pic of how the wiring looks now.


----------



## mikek75 (Feb 8, 2008)

Pickled onions and a spliff....Quality! Nice case mind!


----------



## xmountainxlionx (Feb 9, 2008)

can you post a pic with the other side off please?!! ive tried the whole backwards HDD thing and i couldnt get it to work. my bottom section is a mess compared to yours


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 9, 2008)

There ya go










I did have to move the caddy further forward to make more space behind it for the plugs on the hdd's.plus it moves the caddy away from the fans dead spot.


----------



## xmountainxlionx (Feb 9, 2008)

what do you mean by caddy? lol


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 9, 2008)

The cage the hdd's are in.

What do you think.can you do yours like that?

You got any pics of yours?


----------



## xmountainxlionx (Feb 9, 2008)

i have some older pics.  Hold on and ill get some updated ones.


----------



## xmountainxlionx (Feb 9, 2008)

I see what your saying about the "caddy" now (i called it the HDD cage)

see how messy my lower part is compared to yours.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 9, 2008)

I dont see no reason why you cant do it like mine.Cant you run the atx 24 power lead thru the back like min too? is your psu modular?.


----------



## DOM (Feb 9, 2008)

looks a lot cleaner  damn 10-21-2008


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 9, 2008)

It does,its suprisingly tidy at the bottom,i'm gonna tidy up the sata cables a bit today.The modular psu does help.I have loads of cables that came with it that are still in the box.


----------



## xmountainxlionx (Feb 9, 2008)

Yeah my case looks great now.  moved the cage forward. pulled a few extra cables off the psu
(modular). and put the 24pin around back. thanks for the ideas!!!


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Feb 9, 2008)

It does look better,its a lot tidier.It does look better with the drives reversed,its just a bit of a pain to move the caddy,for me some of the screw hole dint line up properly so i used my needle files and elongated the holes so the screws would fit.


----------



## xmountainxlionx (Feb 9, 2008)

tigger69 said:


> It does look better,its a lot tidier.It does look better with the drives reversed,its just a bit of a pain to move the caddy,for me some of the screw hole dint line up properly so i used my needle files and elongated the holes so the screws would fit.



yeah i basically did the same thing but with a dremel


----------

